# Have you ever had a member reach out to help with your additction?



## jd56 (Jun 22, 2012)

I was wondering, how many of you were in need of help, either locating, picking up, and shipping a bike or just couldn't get the task at hand done without the assistance of a fellow Caber.

I have been a member of many groups in my long 55 years and must say, that the support I have gotten from the membership of this Cabe group has out performed all that I have experienced or ever anticipated.
Whether it be for a looksie at a certain bike from the other side of the country, assessments of value, assistance in acquiring the purchase, tips on how to repair...etc. 
We here, are spread out everwhere. Many of us will probably never meet the members that we constantly jest / disagree / agree / embrace / console or have empathy for, yet we (or at least I do) know that those involved have been and will be close friends for a long time. We don't call, visit or even say our known given name, much less let others know where we live exactly while communicating here on the Cabe. But, rest assured, if a fellow Caber was in need, most of us would be proud to lend a hand.

I have had these experiences, and the support I have gotten, from my first post, has been amazing. Hey I'm new to this addiction of collecting bikes. In fact up to 2 years ago, I hadn't riden a bike in 30 years. I bought one then two and that's all it took. The Cabe is the root cause of my addiction and I thank you all for it. 

I want to thank all those that have reached out with no regard to costs or time invested to assist me.
I can thank CL for alot of my finds but, recently my last four acquisitions have been found by fellow members that know what I want. Just out of the blue, I'll get a PM that there is something that falls in my genre. Never had talked to the member but, still contacted by new found friend.

The list of contributors to my new christmas card lists is vast but, I want to thank "wrongway" for the unprecidented assistance yesterday on a new find. He posted a new find he found then, asked for some asssessments and then sent a few pics of others the seller he was dealing with had. I had to have one he pictured. This member drove to the seller, bought it without question and is ready to ship. All the while not knowing if I was a trustworthy guy. And I haven't even sent him the money yet. 
Thanks Scott. There are so many others that do and would do the same thing and have...just too many to list now.  BUT...If you need cudos please PM me and I will add your name to the list here.....lol....but, I think that's the point. No one here needs that affrimation from me or another pleased member for doing what the golden rule dictates..."Do unto others as you have them do unto you"....I live by that morale and I think most of do...thanks to our upbringing. 
That's the Caber way...when in need we are here.

But, I do have to mention a few.... lrggarage, wayne adam, dfa242, classicfan1, brentp, tpender3, scrubbinrims, uniblab, jpromo, mruiz and others.... especially for all the assistance and great knowledge you have shared. Again there are just too many Cabers to list that have helped me and do on a daily basis. My collection is because of your help. 

Thanks to you all that I call friends and those that I have yet to meet.

JOHN


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 22, 2012)

*As I stand up in the back...*

My name is Don and I have a problem.

Bicycles.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for reaching out Don, rest room breaks are on the hour every other hour. Now sit down and get out your pencil.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 22, 2012)

*I didnt bring a pencil...*

...I didnt know there was gonna be a Test.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 22, 2012)

There is always a pop quiz when ever you are not expecting it....(at least that's how it was when I was in school, way back when it was cool to bring my shinny Batman lunchbox, damn I wish I still had that thing...lol)...you're a Caber, so you must be prepaired...if not, then there is a great support group here on the Cabe. All you have to do is reach out.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 22, 2012)

*Heh*

I'll just sit down now and shutty the yammer.

Is there gonna be Scooby Snacks at the end?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFSLFBAJdBI


----------



## MR D (Jun 22, 2012)

John, great sentiments...and all true. People that have similar likes and even more similar personal attributes will always step up and help another like person.

My point is this...

I belong to a couple drumming forums. Great bunch of weirdo's, just like here. Every once in a while we would go through our piles of clutter and put together a drum kit for someone. In fact it took a lot of us people to pull this off. This part and that part was donated and shipped to one person who would then reveal the gift to the recipient. One case I was involved in I had to refurbish the drum shells (which were sent to me from another state). After I was done I shipped them to Texas where they were assembled and given to a young girl who had just started and her kit was stolen from a church (of all places). My involvement was large but I paid for nothing, all my costs were covered by the people in the forum who had nothing to donate but money (which was deposited in my paypal account). 

So, to those people who think that there are no "real folks' out there in syberland, you may have to think twice. Cabes fit this as well. 

I love reading good stuff like this, it reaffirms my optimism about people.

Mr D.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 22, 2012)

Well part of me feels obligated to help, especially on this forum after all the riff raff in my early days, LOL!


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 22, 2012)

That is what my friends from my Christine Clubs do all the time, one of them gave me a reproduction 58 Plymouth grille V but I didn't want to just take it so I gave him an original Plymouth Fury I had for it that he will get when his car gets to him soon if not now in England.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 22, 2012)

...Where do I start? I've had CABEr's negotiate and buy, haul, and ship bikes for me.... buy, pack and ship parts for me.....find stuff for me.....send me links to e-bay and craigslist....send me stuff I didn't even ask for. All of you know who you are just by that, and all I can say is...*YOU ROCK*, and you are a tribute to the group!!!!
I am humbled by the caring and generosity of many of you.......thanks! bri. 
...ps; can't forget all the great e-mails and phone calls!!!!!


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 22, 2012)

*I'm the only he**...*

... that my MOM ever raised.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBsXywDAmh0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9VsF8sCGec


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 22, 2012)

*a Big thanks to lrggrge*

He also picked up a bike for me, removed the bell, front hub and licence plate and shipped it to me. 

I would NEVER got that stuff without him. 

Thank you again.

Wayne


----------



## Wcben (Jun 22, 2012)

This seems to be a common scenario here, without the CABE, I wouldnt have gotten most of the information or assistance on my beloved Racycle that I have!  I have one member in particular that most of my thanks goes to... Blue Nelson (VW00794)!


----------



## josehuerta (Jun 22, 2012)

Finally a thread not permeated with anger and avarice, thank you sir.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 22, 2012)

*Bri is good people*

Patient as well
Heres your smoke now bri


----------



## Boris (Jun 22, 2012)

josehuerta said:


> Finally a thread not permeated with anger and avarice, thank you sir.




Yes, finally!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 22, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes, finally!




Dang it Dave, you just couldn't stay out of this could you???


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 22, 2012)

*Who ever invented the cabe is a genious..*

I love this site...cabers rocks period.


----------



## Boris (Jun 22, 2012)

OldRider said:


> Dang it Dave, you just couldn't stay out of this could you???




Tut, tut, looks like someone's anger and avarice is showing.


----------



## vincev (Jun 23, 2012)

Dave ,I think you are avoiding answering the original question of this thread.Is this your sneaky way of derailing yet another thread ?No spinning Dave ,answer the question and help put this thread back on the rail."yes,finally" what a sneaky way of changing the subject. Yes,I have had another forum member help me with my addiction. He fed me beer while visiting and since I love beer he would be classified as helping my addiction in a round about way. See Dave,it's easy!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jun 23, 2012)

That's because us bicycle nuts need to stick together!!


----------



## jwm (Jun 24, 2012)

I just finished my morning coffee, and boy was I ever feeling angry and avaricious! Then I clicked on this thread, and my morning became all unicorns, and rainbows. Not only that, but the neighbor across the street just brought out a 1955 Hornet for sale for $55.00. It's just that sort of a day.
 Thanks, CABE 'ers

JWM

(I just made up the part about the Hornet)


----------



## jd56 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Another fellow member lends a hand*

I'll post this new addition later today but, need to give a shout out....

Again another Cabe member lends a hand with a bike pick up. I'm amazed how many members are willing to take time out of their busy schedule of work and family, to help out.
The seller was asking way above retail for this 67 Western Flyer "Cosmic Flyer" and after sending a couple of reasonable offers for the bike, he conceded. It's far from perfect but, the parts are what are needed at this point. I know....did JD say he was parting a bike? 







Thanks Rick (motorama55) for the helping hand.
This bike was recently purchased off ebay and it, of course, was a local pick up only. There was no way I could find time to get this and needed some help with the pick up and storage until I can get there. Sure it's only about 5 hours away but, I just can't find the time to go get it anytime soon. He is storing it for me until we can hook up.


OH, and in case I neglected to thank GTs58, Gary, thanks for all the hard work you did to pickup the Silver Jet from you neck of the woods in AZ.






Without our fellow Cabe members, acquiring some bikes, would be just too costly or even impossible.


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2013)

My name is Catfish, and I have a problem.......  

I have reached out to many an old bicycle junkie. And I have had many reach out to me. I've picked up, packed and shipped out many a bicycle for other collectors. As well as picking up bikes at auction, and delivering them to swap meets. Often driving them up too 1000 miles, just so they don't have to be taken apart and shipped. And many others have done the same for me.  It's always good to help other collectors, and generate good will in the hobby.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Mar 10, 2013)

*Catfish Helped Me!*



catfish said:


> My name is Catfish, and I have a problem.......
> 
> I have reached out to many an old bicycle junkie. And I have had many reach out to me. I've picked up, packed and shipped out many a bicycle for other collectors. As well as picking up bikes at auction, and delivering them to swap meets. Often driving them up too 1000 miles, just so they don't have to be taken apart and shipped. And many others have done the same for me.  It's always good to help other collectors, and generate good will in the hobby.




I visited Bike (the CABE User) many years ago in the middle of nowhere (pre GPS) and no idea how to get back to the Freeway many miles of twisting turning roads and turns and Catfish  offered to show us the way only to later be involved in an accident. I never forgot that! Thanks again Catfish!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 10, 2013)

We really are just a bunch of grown up kids who still appreciate the fun and simplicity of riding

and wrenching on old bicycles. The CABE rocks and so do its' members........!


----------



## OldRider (Mar 10, 2013)

I agree, CABE members rock! Scott S. could have sold his Huffman Firestone locally but he knew how bad I wanted it and went through the hassle of sending it to Canada all the way from the California desert. I bought it without the skiptooth chain so CABE member Waterland from Minnesota sold me a chain for dirt cheap. The chain ended up being 3 inches too short so MilitaryMonark up in Idaho sent me 8 inches of chain when I only asked or 3 inches absolutely free, he wouldn't take payment. So without my CABE buddies I would never have my beloved Huffman. Thanks folks!


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I visited Bike (the CABE User) many years ago in the middle of nowhere (pre GPS) and no idea how to get back to the Freeway many miles of twisting turning roads and turns and Catfish  offered to show us the way only to later be involved in an accident. I never forgot that! Thanks again Catfish!




I was happy to help. But still I miss that truck....


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 19, 2013)

Many thanks to JD56 for helping me out.  He fetched, packed and shipped a bike to me when a helpless seller could not.   I am eternally grateful (while my wife and kids... not so much!)


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 19, 2013)

Portland Oregon Members Rock, good old "Midwest work ethic" My bro in AZ coined the phrase.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ke-Freaks-Thank-You&highlight=portland+freaks


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2013)

Many of you have hand delivered items to me, and I am eternally grateful. I cannot travel far as I fall asleep while driving, and almost killed myself (and others) as a result at least 3 times.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 19, 2013)

*Oldwhizzer*

Hats off to Paul - "oldwhizzer" he stepped up to the plate and helped me ship a tandem, from N.Y. all the way to Cali.
He met the seller, picked up the bike, disassembled the bike and shipped it at a real reasonable cost; forever grateful.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 19, 2013)

long ago, on the way home from my first Cyclone Coaster ride, I had a mishap where I broke my super expensive cast metal propeller. Walter Branche felt so bad he sent me one of the more modern but still cool plastic ones and promised if he ever found one he would get it for me.


----------

